
Using Open Source to Create a Video Thumbnails Service - flavioribeiro
http://blog.flavioribeiro.com/using-open-source-to-create-a-video-thumbnails-service/
======
mv4
With a service like that, it helps to have scene detection capabilities as
well - so you don't end up having to look at lots of very similar looking
thumbnails. So - as opposed to extracting frames at pre-set intervals, extract
them when things sufficiently change in the video. That also lets you vary
extraction interval between fast action and static talking head-type scenes.

We've done a lot of similar work, will be happy to compare notes.

[https://twitter.com/iTrendTV/status/814543110399229952](https://twitter.com/iTrendTV/status/814543110399229952)

~~~
flavioribeiro
that's awesome, would love to know more details about the stuff you guys are
doing!

~~~
mv4
will send you a note!

~~~
garysieling
I'm very interested too!

~~~
mv4
Feel free to connect on LI or otherwise, info in profile. I should probably
blog about this!

Nice search engine, btw. Small bug - comma in "Year given".

------
ju-st
Should have used an image thumbnailing service for the blog post (15MB of
embedded images)

------
NKCSS
> We decided not to open source Lumberjack. At the end of the day the whole
> project is just some business logics around the open source projects I
> mentioned on this post.

:-/

~~~
flavioribeiro
once we fix caching and improve the nginx locations I'll make sure to release
under github.com/nytimes but you'll see that there's no much going on over
there, just some config files and the lua app. :)

------
kiloreux
As retarded as this question could be? Why not just use Ffmpeg? It's the
ultimate tool for such tasks.

~~~
FroshKiller
Please don't use the word "retarded" like this. If you suspect you're asking a
question with an obvious answer that you've missed, try saying "forgive my
ignorance" instead.

There's nothing wrong with asking questions without self-deprecation, but if
you're going to self-deprecate, try not to use hurtful language.

~~~
dahoramanodoceu
Is 'retarded' actually harmful/hateful? Or is the attitude toward people with
mental retardation (hence the name, retarded) harmful? The way the word is
used, more specifically the attitudes that are demonstrated when the word is
used, is generally done with avarice.

Now I see your point, though, he is associating his slowness-to-the-punch with
people who are unfortunately physiologically slow-to-the bunch, and according
to you this type of lateral association is bad because...?

Because it is shameful to be wrong or ignorant, and therefore associating the
shameful act of a non-retarded person with the unshameful reality of being
retarded creates a subconscious association between being retarded and
shame--- is that it?

If so, isn't it harmful to consider being publicly wrong or ignorant shameful?
Should we not have patience with others who know less?

I understand there's a spartan-esque utility to being brutal in a highly
competitive skills-based situation (like most engineering). So I am unsure as
to where to position myself with this question!

Shed some light?

~~~
DontSueMeBro
I'm not the person you asked, but I agree with their post.

It's often hard to have this discussion without it devolving into an argument
over "political correctness" [0] so hopefully that can be avoided.

Easiest answer is that the term retarded originally was an acceptable term for
people with disabilities, but now has a negative connotation, and when used
pejoratively as OP did carries the (possibly unintended) implication that
people with disabilities are of less value.

I think Wikipedia entry on Retard (pejorative) [1] is a good summary.

It's also worth mentioning "ableist language" and "ableism" here. [2]

[0] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_correctness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_correctness)

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retard_%28pejorative%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retard_%28pejorative%29)

[2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ableism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ableism)

